# Radeon HD7970 die kompletten Benchmarks



## KFP (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo lieber PCGH-User

Bin gerade eben beim durchstöbern meiner Seiten auf Benchmarks der HD7970 gestossen.

Was man sagen kann ist das die HD7970 im Durchschnitt 25-32% über der GTX580 liegt 

Viel Spass beim Lesen.

AMD Radeon HD 7970 Benchmarks, Gaming Performance < VideoCardz.com >


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Dezember 2011)

Gabs schon auf der Main:
Radeon HD 7970: Erste Leaks versprechen 60 Prozent mehr Performance als GTX 580 [Gerücht des Tages] - radeon, amd, grafikkarte


----------



## KFP (21. Dezember 2011)

auf der seite sind aber richtige benchmarks mit FPS usw. diverse spiele und in verschiedenen auflösungen


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich warte auf PCGH/computerbase.


----------



## Xion4 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm...also die HD6970 hat mehr BF3 Performance als die GTX 580 ^^ und die GTX 5802 ist mir neu. Hab nur ich Zweifel an der Echtheit?


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

Eine News ohne Information.


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Dezember 2011)

Da möchte ich doch gleich passenderweise ein Weihnachtslied anführen:
*
Morgen Kinder wirds was geben, morgen werden wir uns freun...."
 *
Je nachdem welche Firma man bevorzugt, entweder das rote oder grüne Lager ...


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

Wäre cool, wenn´s Stimmen würde


----------



## Entelodon (21. Dezember 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn´s Stimmen würde



...hats beim bulldozer auch nicht... gedulde dich doch bis morgen...


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

Rated R Superstar schrieb:


> ...hats beim bulldozer auch nicht... gedulde dich doch bis morgen...


Ich brauch eh keine neue Grafikkarte.Ich kauf mir lieber eine neue SSD (256GB )  
 Aber trotzdem, hoffe es für AMD.
.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Gabs schon auf der Main:
> Radeon HD 7970: Erste Leaks versprechen 60 Prozent mehr Performance als GTX 580 [Gerücht des Tages] - radeon, amd, grafikkarte



Daher -CLOSED-


----------

